# Poster



## hoss9009 (Feb 1, 2005)

i have a pic that i took w/ a digital camera and i want it as a 24" x 36".  Every place that i've looked online says that i need the pic resolution to be bigger.  Is there any place that it doesnt matter about the resolution size or do all places need it to be bigger?

Eric


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm not sure, but if the resolution is too small, then chances are the print at that size won't come out well. It might not be worth it to buy a print that large if your resolution is too low, as it will probably end up looking crummy.


----------



## will965 (Feb 6, 2005)

Surely if every place u have been to says u need a bigger resolution, then u need a bigger resolution. After all they probably know what theyre doing and what results you will get. Cant you just get it printed slightly smaller.


----------

